# My divorce will be finalized in 6 days



## Momof2girls (Jun 1, 2012)

Who's counting? I am! 
Its been almost a year since I've been on this site. Some of you may remember my post from here http://talkaboutmarriage.com/showthread.php?t=50816

Well I found out the reason for the jerk's behavior... And it would be because he is a sadistic, demented creature who prayed on my daughter (not his) from the time we moved in together when she was 7. Yes 7! 

So now I am alone with my 2 girls, and had to get an attorney to help with the divorce that will be finalized in less than a week. The last year has been a year from HELL. People who I thought were my friends turned their backs on me, believing him and his lies. I lost family, income, everything. Its been rough, I feel as if my paycheck is spent before I get it. 

It feels good to get off my chest... Has anyone been through a similar situation? Any suggestions on how to deal? I've been seriously considering leaving the state I live in, but that could be construed as running away from my problems


----------



## anja (Mar 12, 2013)

Momof2girls said:


> but that could be construed as running away from my problems


By whom?

Congrats on having come so far! Good for you for being strong, by choice or not. It's hard, but you are doing it.


----------



## Momof2girls (Jun 1, 2012)

By really anyone ...


----------



## anja (Mar 12, 2013)

Does it matter to you what your hairdresser thinks?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Momof2girls (Jun 1, 2012)

Lol funny you ask that... Considering his mother is a hairdresser... But I know what you mean by the statement. Not everyone would know however because of the seriousness of the charges he faces I'm worried it may eventually make the evening news. Its already been published in a local newspaper that thankfully not that many ppl read.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

It does not matter what others think. Do what is best for you and your children.


----------

